# Coyote Droppings



## coyote (Jul 24, 2008)

Coyote Droppings
Ingredients:
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup margarine
1/2 cup white corn syrup
1/2 tsp. baking soda
14 1/2 ounce package Cheetos
Directions:
Bring sugar, margarine and syrup to a boil for 5 minutes. Remove from fire. Add baking soda. Stir. Pour over Cheetos in large bowl. Quickly toss and spread on 10x15 pan, sprayed with PAM. Bake at 250 degrees F. for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour out on waxed paper sprayed with PAM. Quickly separate Cheeto pieces.

Great table fare for the kiddos around halloween and the holidays..
if ya want to get real fancy-- some brown cotton candy twisted and applied around them make em look real authentic.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 24, 2008)

U crazy, coyote.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 24, 2008)

crunchy or puffs? (or flamin hot?)


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds great  ...


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 25, 2008)

lol...I hesitated opening this thread. I've had so much trouble with coyotes lately. lol

Looks good! Thanks for the recipe. :)


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm would that be a cookie "sheet"?


----------



## coyote (Jul 25, 2008)

TH and Richtee you guys crack me up..this is supposed to be a serious recipe..lol..I am sure TH knows what they look like .now richtee you may not..these things are muy authentico even the crunch when ya bite into one..lol..they go good with coyote drippins....soon to be posted..


----------



## richtee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll have to admit ignorance Coyote...never seen coyote droppings... and would not know the crunch upon biting one either


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 25, 2008)

Coyote turds here are full of fur. LOL.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great soundung recipe. Drop on by...


----------



## coyote (Jul 26, 2008)

PUFFS - big dawg....CRUNCHY - little dawg....FLAMINHOT - pup.... hope that helps..



 waysideranch, there is a lot of house cat fur in em around here right now..lol.


----------

